# Couldn't stand the weather



## too larry (Dec 6, 2019)

What we need is another useless music thread. So here it is. Songs about the weather. I heard this one today when I was in the shower. Gave me the idea for the thread.


----------



## too larry (Dec 6, 2019)




----------



## knucklehead bob (Dec 6, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Dec 6, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Dec 6, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Dec 6, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 6, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Dec 6, 2019)

Brown-eyed women and red grenadine,
The bottle was dusty but the liquor was clean.
Sound of the thunder with the rain pouring down,
And it looks like the old man's getting on.


----------



## too larry (Dec 7, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Dec 7, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Dec 7, 2019)




----------



## ChristmasBaby (Dec 7, 2019)

too larry said:


> Brown-eyed women and red grenadine,
> The bottle was dusty but the liquor was clean.
> Sound of the thunder with the rain pouring down,
> And it looks like the old man's getting on.


Nice, I was fortunate enough to have seen Phish opening for the Dead in Maine Speedway a few years ago. What a trip! ‍‍


----------



## ChristmasBaby (Dec 7, 2019)

ChristmasBaby said:


> Nice, I was fortunate enough to have seen Phish opening for the Dead in Maine Speedway a few years ago. What a trip! ‍‍


Doors riders on the storm!


----------



## too larry (Dec 7, 2019)

ChristmasBaby said:


> Nice, I was fortunate enough to have seen Phish opening for the Dead in Maine Speedway a few years ago. What a trip! ‍‍


I only got to see the Dead a couple of times. When I was foot loose and fancy free I was broke. Later when I had money, I was tied down by life.


----------



## dangledo (Dec 7, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Dec 7, 2019)

ChristmasBaby said:


> Doors riders on the storm!


It's real easy to post music. Go to You Tube and find what you want. High light the web address and copy. Then paste here. Easy peasy.


----------



## ChristmasBaby (Dec 7, 2019)

too larry said:


> I only got to see the Dead a couple of times. When I was foot loose and fancy free I was broke. Later when I had money, I was tied down by life.


I understand friend, at least you have a good time in the moment. I haven’t seen a show in a long time.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 7, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 7, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 7, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 7, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 7, 2019)




----------



## knucklehead bob (Dec 7, 2019)




----------



## ChristmasBaby (Dec 7, 2019)

Hendrix, my First Vinyl, those were the best times! Muscle cars running the streets, 8 track tapes lol, LED Zeppelin on the top 40 hits, and touring. I want to go back ha!


----------



## too larry (Dec 7, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


>


I have mixed feelings about Hendrix. BIL #2 was in this band with a Hendrix copy cat player. Real good for a small town band like they had. This dude broke up me and my old lady, and Sister and BIL #2. Much of the breakup happened in bars in Tally with them shredding Hendrix songs in the background. 

[he really did me a favor. Loved the girl, but she was crazy}


----------



## ChristmasBaby (Dec 7, 2019)

Funny, Crazy is a double edge, I dated a Crazy Redhead, your last statement HS 20/20, It’s happened to a lot of us. Black magic women


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Dec 7, 2019)




----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Dec 7, 2019)




----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Dec 7, 2019)




----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Dec 7, 2019)




----------



## ChristmasBaby (Dec 7, 2019)

ColoradoHighGrower said:


>


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Dec 7, 2019)




----------



## ChristmasBaby (Dec 7, 2019)

Dust In The Wind
https://g.co/kgs/chbksu


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Dec 7, 2019)




----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Dec 7, 2019)




----------



## ChristmasBaby (Dec 7, 2019)

Blind Melon No Rain
https://g.co/kgs/WHv9tJ


----------



## ChristmasBaby (Dec 7, 2019)

Black Hole Sun
https://g.co/kgs/j3mfws


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 7, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 7, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 7, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 7, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 7, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 7, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 7, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 7, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 7, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 7, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 7, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 7, 2019)




----------



## dangledo (Dec 7, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 7, 2019)




----------



## knucklehead bob (Dec 7, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 7, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 7, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 7, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 7, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 7, 2019)




----------



## SFnone (Dec 7, 2019)




----------



## SFnone (Dec 7, 2019)




----------



## SFnone (Dec 7, 2019)




----------



## SFnone (Dec 7, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 8, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 8, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 8, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 8, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 8, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Dec 8, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Dec 8, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Dec 8, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Dec 8, 2019)

too larry said:


>


Sorry/ Damn singalong.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 8, 2019)

I'm glad I watched this.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 8, 2019)

I'm always glad to watch this  Just gets no better.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 8, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 8, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 8, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 8, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 9, 2019)

All I want for Christmas is to be gang Bangled.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 10, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 10, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 10, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 10, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 10, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 10, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 10, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 10, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 10, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 10, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 10, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 10, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 10, 2019)

Perhaps the best of all. Maybe.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 10, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 10, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 10, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 10, 2019)

sweet va breeze


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 10, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 10, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Dec 10, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Dec 10, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Dec 10, 2019)




----------



## knucklehead bob (Dec 10, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Dec 10, 2019)




----------



## knucklehead bob (Dec 10, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 10, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 10, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 10, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 10, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 10, 2019)

Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr...uck Chuck a-chuck-chuck (huh! yeah!) Classic.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 10, 2019)

let's kick it !


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 10, 2019)

Sometimes I miss coke.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 10, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 10, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 10, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 10, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Dec 17, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 20, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Dec 29, 2019)

too larry said:


>


That was really bad towards the end. Sorry.

Try this one instead.


----------



## injinji (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Jul 5, 2022)




----------

